# Hintergrund der Bluescreens



## cri (18. Juni 2004)

Tach ihr!

Ich und mein USB-Stick haben bisher immer bestens kooperiert, doch jetzt will er irgendwie nicht mehr.
Klar installiere ich hin und wieder mal neue Programme zum austesten, aber ich denk nicht, das ich was umgestellt hätte.
(Ich bin auch Viren- und Pestfrei!)

Folgender Bluescreens taucht SOFORT auf wenn ich JETZT den USB-Stick reinstecke:

NO_MORE_IRP_STACK_LOCATIONS

Die Meldung kam früher nur wenn ich runterfahren wollte, aber den Stick nicht entfernt hatte ...

*Weiß jemand was sich hinter der Meldung verbirgt? *Was sie ungefähr bedeutet - krieg ich ja auch mit, aber nicht, *was ich dagegen machen kann.* (Abgesehen von einem Motherboard-Neukauf - aber es hat ja vor einer Woche alles prima funktioniert...)


Nebenbei noch eine Bluescreenfrage: 
Was bedeutet IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL? - das bekommen ich ab und zu mal am Ende des Runterfahrens...

Danke!
der CRI


----------



## Erpel (18. Juni 2004)

Hier[1] sollte dir weitergeholfen werden.
Viel Erfolg erpel

[1] http://www.jasik.de/shutdown/stop_fehler.htm


----------



## cri (18. Juni 2004)

Wahnsinnig brauchbare Seite!
DANKE!

der CRI


----------

